# Healthcare



## wedsence (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a type of leukaemia that is stable but requires chemotherapy injections each 5 weeks. Between these I have a 3 week window and can therefore travel outside the UK. However my resistance to infection is compromised and should I become ill I am likely to require rapid hospital attention and antibiotics by drip. I am unlikely to be able to obtain private insurance and would have to rely upon the public health care system in the event of such infection. Has anyone experience of this potential problem and can I rely upon what I understand to be an efficient public system? Without this I will not be able to visit our little bolthole which was finished a year ago and not seen since!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry to here of your condition, I would suggest you contact your UK GP or Consultant, they should have details as this is something that can be pre-arranged including the chemo injections, should the need arise with the Portuguese Health Service, if they don't then you should contact Overseas Healthcare Team (Newcastle) on 0191 218 1999 (Monday - Friday, 8am - 5pm)

You must carry a valid EHIC card, otherwise you would be charged* full prices* for any treastment not subsidized and should keep any receipts for treatment that you can then reclaim from Social Security here or from UK on return.

I would also suggest that your Doctor/Consultant should prepare some notes for you to carry with a copy in Portuguese.

Generally the Health Service is very good but it can depend on where you are, do you nknow where you intend visiting/


----------



## wedsence (Jan 7, 2009)

Thankyou very much for the information and reassurance I will discuss this with my consultant when I have my next treatment. We have a small bolthole in the Algarve near Alte so are not too far from Portimao and the hospital. With luck I will be back in Portugal soon complete with letter, which I hope never to need !


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Think I would still make pre-arrangements to be certain chemo injection or treatment you might require available. 

Maybe someone from Algarve can chip in on Portimao hospital.

You might find this link useful Portal da Saúde - Hospital - Unidade Hospitalar de Portimão (Centro Hospitalar do Barlavento Algarvio, EPE) I've done it for Portimao Hospital so it gives you details of the hospital and on right the Health Centers that come under it.
But you could enter any town in the search bar at top for anywhere in Portugal


----------

